

Co-founder/CEO - PereCodina
http://www.kompyte.com/

======
PereCodina
Kompyte is an online platform to track and analyze your online competitors'
strategies in real time finding out instantly when new competitors appear and
breaking down their online strategies in 10 minutes.

